# Podcasting Help (software and setup advice)



## Shiftlocked (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi All,

I've been a bit of a lurker for the last few months so I hope I got the right part of the forums to post in.

About to delve into the depths of creating a podcast with myself and a friend of mine via skype. I've had a Google about but there's no substitute for getting help from those who have actually done it or have experience of it.

I have a Samson Meteor Mic and that's as far as I've got bar a few tests in garage band.

What I'm wondering is how to easily record a Skype call? I know there;s audio hijack pro but are there any other alternatives to that. Should I try and get a source setup in GarageBand (assuming that GB is a good choice of software)

Also is it best to record in Audacity and edit there or try and do it all in one within garage band? At the moment I've not worked out how to trim and cut in garageband, keeps putting me in time based flex mode (whatever that is)


----------



## motoyen (Aug 15, 2001)

I haven't tried this app myself but from what I've read many people recommended it for recording skype conversations. Call Recorder for Skype - The Skype Audio/Video Call Recording Solution for Mac - Ecamm Network


----------



## Shiftlocked (Jun 28, 2011)

Id be guessing too that I record things as 2 different sources for editing out the guffy bits from the recording. 

All the other things like backing music and stingers, any suggestions for them?


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2011)

Suggestion: try asking in the everything mac forum instead of the mac masters forum.


----------



## Shiftlocked (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks. Ill ask the mods to move or close this thread off.


----------

